# Garden Furniture



## caselle (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi friends

I need some help…. I want to renovate my garden. Plz tell me some good online stores in UK to get garden accessories and furniture items. Thx!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, seeing as this crowd prefers to build our own, the most likely answer would be your local tool and lumber dealers.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I . checked ESTY for you and they have plenty. There is a seller from Dublin who sells on Esty that is called irishcountrygarden you might want to check out. If not there are people from England on this list that might want to build it for you.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, build it and they will come.... (At least that's what I heard!!) ;o)


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

papawd said:


> Welcome


How come this three plus year old thread, of a member who only posted the once, rates a welcome?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

LinuxRandal said:


> How come this three plus year old thread, of a member who only posted the once, rates a welcome?



Luck of the draw, I guess, Randall:lol:


----------



## vicliu (Aug 24, 2011)

check the online shop in UK or search by Google


----------



## anora (Sep 6, 2011)

yes....

You can search by Google or ukonlineshop...
Its a good place to get the garden furniture as your demand...


----------

